# Client Patch 2.0.3 für World of Warcraft



## ZAM (10. Januar 2007)

*The Burning Crusade  (Der Brennende Kreuzzug) *

Mehrere Jahre sind  vergangen seit die Brennende Legion am Berg Hyjal besiegt wurde - und  die Völker Azeroths sind immer noch mit dem Wiederaufbau ihrer  zerstörten Königreiche beschäftigt. Mit neu erwachter Stärke  machen die Helden der Horde und der Allianz sich auf, die  zerschlagenen Weiten jenseits des Dunklen Portals zu erforschen. Welche Gefahren und welche neuen Ziele mögen die sterblichen Helden  in Draenor erwarten? Und was werden die Allianz und die Horde tun,  wenn sie herausfinden, dass die Dämonen, die sie für vernichtet  hielten, zurückgekehrt sind, um ihren schrecklichen  Brennenden Kreuzzug fortzuführen? 



* Allgemeines *
Schreckliche       Ereignisse erschüttern ganz Azeroth. Es kursieren Gerüchte, dass das       Dunkle Portal die Quelle für den Aufruhr sei.
Mazk       Zielschuss in Beutebucht verkauft jetzt Kugeln.
Gegenstände       im Auktionshaus werden jetzt zuerst nach dem Preis für Sofortkauf       sortiert, dann nach dem aktuellen Preis. Dadurch sollten Gegenstände mit       astronomischen Kaufpreisen am Ende der Liste landen.
Spieler       benötigen jetzt Stufe 58, um das Dunkle Portal zu passieren. (Die       Erweiterung 'The Burning Crusade' muss installiert sein.)
Durch       die Collector's Edition erhaltene Begleiter sind jetzt blaue Gegenstände.       Es erscheint ein Dialogfenster, das unabsichtliches Löschen verhindert.
Begleiter       greifen keine Ziele mehr an, die sich unter dem Einfluss von       Gruppenkontrolle befinden (Schaf, Verbannen usw.)
Bestimmte       Spieler können jetzt im Spiel den Titel 'Skarabäusfürst' auswählen.


* PvP *

Spieler       können die Befehle /teamverlassen oder /teamauflösen verwenden, um ein       Arenateam zu verlassen.
Für       das Alteractal wurde ein neuer Bereich für Spieler der Stufen 61-70       hinzugefügt.
Es       wurde eine Sortierfunktion hinzugefügt, mit der Schlachtfelder und       Punkteübersicht nach beliebigen Kategorien sortiert werden können.
Gesundheitssteine       und beschworene Begleiter von Hexenmeistern benötigen keinen Seelensplitter       mehr, um im Vorbereitungsbereich der Arena beschworen zu werden. Alle       beschworenen Gegenstände und Begleiter werden beim Verlassen der Arena       freigegeben.
Beim       Verlassen der Arena wird der letzte Begleiter, den der Spieler vorher hatte,       wieder beschworen.


*Druiden * 

Aufgrund       vielfältiger Talentänderungen wurden allen Druiden ihre Talentpunkte       zurückerstattet.
'Katzenhafte       Schnelligkeit' wurde in 'Schnelligkeit der Wildnis' umbenannt. Die       Erhöhung der Ausweichchance wirkt jetzt auch auf Bären- und       Terrorbärengestalt.
'Verbessertes       Mondfeuer' wurde auf 2 Ränge reduziert, mit einem Bonus von 5/10%.
Der       Schaden von 'Insektenschwarm' wurde bei allen Rängen erhöht. Die       Manakosten der Ränge 1 und 3 wurden erhöht. Die Manakosten der Ränge 4, 5       und 6 wurden verringert.
'Beschützerinstinkt'       gewährt jetzt jederzeit seinen Bonus, der Effekt wurde aber auf 25/50% der       Stärke verringert.
'Verbessertes       Sternenfeuer' wurde in 'Himmlischer Fokus' umbenannt und erhöht jetzt       zusätzlich die Chance, Zauberzeitverlängerung durch Schaden beim Wirken       von 'Zorn' zu widerstehen.
Die       Boni von 'Blutraserei' und 'Urfuror' wurden zusammengelegt.
'Verbesserter       Rudelführer' wurde auf 2 Ränge reduziert, mit insgesamt 2/4% geheilter       Gesundheit.
'Anspringen'       setzt nicht mehr voraus, dass der Druide sich hinter dem Ziel befindet.
'Baumrinde'       kann jetzt verwendet werden, während man betäubt ist.
Druiden       benötigen jetzt deutlich weniger Beweglichkeit pro Prozentpunkt Ausweichchance.
Der       Rüstungsbonus von 'Terrorbärengestalt' wurde auf 450% erhöht und der       Gesundheitsbonus auf eine Erhöhung von 25% anstelle eines festen Wertes       geändert.
Der       Gesundheitsbonus von 'Bärengestalt' wurde auf 25% anstelle eines festen Wertes       geändert.
Die       Bedrohungsvervielfachung von 'Prankenhieb' wurde entfernt.
Die       Bedrohungsvervielfachung von 'Zermalmen' wurde auf einen festen Wert pro       Zeitintervall geändert, ähnlich zu 'Heldenhafter Stoß'.
Die       Manakosten von 'Nachwachsen' wurden um etwa 18% verringert.
Der       Heilungsbonus von 'Baum des Lebens' erhöht jetzt die von       Gruppenmitgliedern erhaltene Heilung anstatt der von Gruppenmitgliedern       verursachten Heilung.
Bei       'Gelassenheit' wurde der Grundwert an Heilung pro Sekunde um etwa 273%       erhöht. Der Radius des Effektes wurde von 20 auf 30 Meter erhöht. Die       Manakosten wurden um 40% erhöht. Die Abklingzeit wurde von 5 auf 10       Minuten erhöht. Die Dauer wurde von 10 Sekunden auf 8 Sekunden verringert.
Bei       'Zerfleischen' sind nicht mehr mehrfache Kopien von mehreren Gestalten       oder Druiden stapelbar, dies war niemals beabsichtigt. Die Modifikation       von Blutungsschaden wurde von 25% auf 30% geändert, außerdem erhöht       'Zerfleischen' jetzt auch den Schaden von 'Schreddern'. Zusätzlich erhält       'Zerfleischen' eine Schadenserhöhung durch 'Tigerfuror'.
'Wutanfall'       erscheint jetzt im Kampflog und im erweiterten Kampftext über dem       Charakter.
'Blühendes       Leben' verbraucht jetzt den Freizauberzustand.
Der       Tooltipp von 'Instinkt des Raubtiers' wurde angepasst, um deutlich zu       machen, dass die Fähigkeit nur in Tiergestalt wirkt, und den Schaden um       einen Prozentwert erhöht, nicht den Schadensbonus um einen Prozentwert.
Wenn       einem Zauber widerstanden wird, unterbricht dies nicht mehr den       Verstohlenheitsmodus.
Die       Heilaura von 'Baum des Lebens' wird nun wieder korrekt aktiviert, wenn       'Verbannen' abgelaufen ist.
Druiden       in Katzen- und Bärengestalt können jetzt mit NSCs reden, während sie sich       in der Tierform befinden.


* Jäger *
Die       Manakosten von 'Mehrfachschuss' wurden geändert und entsprechen etwa dem       Betrag vor Patch 2.0.1.
Wenn       der Begleiter eines Jägers vor kurzem durch 'Tier rufen' wiederbelebt       wurde, wird er nicht mehr auf volle Gesundheit zurückgesetzt.
Wenn       ein Jäger 'Stich des Flügeldrachen' auf einen Gegner anwendet, der bereits       durch einen früheren 'Stich des Flügeldrachen' schläft, wird der       Schlafeffekt jetzt korrekt neu angewendet.


* Magier *
Der       Zauber 'Frostnova' von Wasserelementaren wurde in 'Eiskälte' umbenannt.
'Eislanze'       wird jetzt korrekt durch 'Elementare Präzision' beeinflusst.
'Eisrüstung'       wird jetzt korrekt durch 'Elementare Präzision' beeinflusst.
'Frostrüstung'       wird jetzt korrekt durch 'Elementare Präzision' beeinflusst.
Magier       erhalten nicht mehr die Fehlermeldung 'Ziel ist nicht im Sichtfeld', wenn       sich das Ziel hinter ein Hindernis bewegt, nachdem der Magier begonnen       hat, 'Arkane Geschosse' zu wirken.
'Heiße       Sohlen' wird nicht mehr ausgelöst, wenn der Zaubernde beritten ist.


*Paladine *
'Segen       der Macht' erhöht jetzt zusätzlich die Distanzangriffskraft.
'Verbesserter       Zorn der Gerechtigkeit' verringert jetzt auch jeglichen erlittenen Schaden       um 2/4/6%, wenn aktiv.
'Verbesserter       Gottesschild' aus der Kategorie 'Schutz' wurde in 'Heilige Pflicht'       umbenannt und erhöht jetzt auch die gesamte Ausdauer um 3/6%.
'Verbesserte       Widerstandsauren' wurde in 'Zauberschutz' umbenannt, verringert jeglichen       vom Paladin erlittenen Schaden und ist nicht mehr an Widerstandsauren       gebunden.
Es       wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den der Schadensbonus von 'Heilige       Führung' bei körperlichen Angriffen angewendet wurde.
Die       Dauer von 'Göttliche Eingebung' wurde von 10 auf 15 Sekunden erhöht.
Es       gibt keine geringe Verzögerung mehr zwischen dem Auftreten von 'Anmut des       Lichts' und dem Erhalt des Stärkungseffekts.


* Priester *
'Massenbannung'       unterbricht nicht mehr den Verstohlenheitsmodus von Schurken und Druiden.
'Woge       des Lichts' (Heiligtalent) kann nicht mehr durch das Benutzen von       Gegenständen ausgelöst werden.


* Schurken *
Aufgrund       vielfältiger Talentänderungen wurden allen Schurken ihre Talentpunkte       zurückerstattet.
'Entrinnen'       (Rang 2) verringert jetzt die Chance, dass Distanzangriffe den Schurken       treffen, um 25% anstatt vorher 50%. Die Fähigkeit ist jetzt auf Stufe 50       verfügbar.
Die       Abklingzeit von 'Mantel der Schatten' wurde von 2 Minuten auf 1 Minute       verringert. Es ist jetzt eine erlernbare Fähigkeit auf Stufe 66.
Das       neue Täuschungstalent 'Schattenschritt' versucht, in die Schatten zu       tauchen, um hinter dem Gegner zu erscheinen. Es erhöht die Wirkung der       nächsten Fähigkeit 'Hinterhalt', 'Meucheln' oder 'Erdrosseln' um 20% und hält       10 Sekunden lang an. Die Fähigkeit  kann nur im Verstohlenheitsmodus       angewendet werden.
Die       Reichweite von 'Konzentration' (Täuschungstalent) wurde auf 30 Meter       erhöht.
'Vorbereitung'       setzt jetzt nur noch die Abklingzeit der Fähigkeiten 'Entrinnen',       'Sprinten', 'Verschwinden', 'Kaltblütigkeit', 'Adrenalinrausch und       'Konzentration' zurück.
'Wundgift'       verursacht jetzt Schaden und verringert jegliche Heilung um 10%, es ist       bis zu 5 mal stapelbar.
Die       Abklingzeit von 'Blenden' wurde von 5 auf 3 Minuten verringert.
Es       besteht nicht mehr die Chance, dass der Effekt der Fähigkeit 'Kopfnuss'       zufällig aufgrund einer Widerstandsüberprüfung vorzeitig beendet wird. Der       Effekt wird weiterhin vorzeitig abgebrochen, wenn das Ziel Schaden erleidet.
Jeder       Rang von 'Waffenexperte' gewährt jetzt 5 Punkte in den Waffenfertigkeiten.
'Überraschungsangriffe'       erhöht jetzt den Schaden von 'Finsterer Stoß', 'Meucheln', 'Tückische       Klinge' und 'Solarplexus' um 10% statt bisher 8%.
Wenn       einem Zauber widerstanden wird, wird 'Verstohlenheit' oder 'Verschwinden'       nicht mehr unterbrochen.
Combopunkte,       die einem Ziel zugefügt werden, sollten nicht mehr zurückgesetzt werden,       bis einem anderen Ziel Combopunkte zugefügt werden.


* Schamanen *
'Erdschock'       verursacht keine erhöhte Bedrohung mehr.
'Frostschock'       verursacht jetzt erhöhte Bedrohung.
Die       Trainingskosten für 'Totem der Erdstärke' (Rang 5) wurden korrigiert.
'Wächter       der Natur' funktioniert jetzt richtig, selbst wenn kein Ziel ausgewählt       ist.


*Hexenmeister *
Der       Nahkampfschaden der 'Todeswache' wurde verringert.
Die       Schadenserhöhung von 'Seelenverbindung' wurde verbessert. Die       Schadensumleitung wurde verringert.
Die       Abklingzeit von 'Schattenfurie' wurde von 1 Minute auf 20 Sekunden       verringert.
Die       Manakosten von 'Seelenfeuer' wurden um etwa 45% verringert.
Die       Rückwirkung beim Bannen von 'Instabiles Gebrechen' wird jetzt durch       'Schattenbeherrschung' beeinflusst.
Mana       und Gesundheit von Begleitern werden auf den vollen Wert zurückgesetzt,       wenn diese das erste Mal beschworen werden.
'Dämonische       Abhärtung' erhöht jetzt den von Begleitern erlittenen Schaden auf korrekte       Weise.
Feuerobjekte       in der Spielwelt (Freudenfeuer, Kohlenpfannen) lösen nicht mehr       'Netherschutz' aus.
Wenn       ein Hexenmeister unter dem Einfluss von 'Heimzahlen' und 'Einbruch der       Nacht' steht, wird nur einer dieser Effekte durch das Wirken von       'Schattenblitz' entfernt.


*Krieger *
'Waffenbeherschung'       (Rang 2) gewährt jetzt vollständige Immunität gegen entwaffnende Effekte.       Bei einem Entwaffnungsversuch wird die Meldung 'Immun' angezeigt.
Die       Angriffszeit von 'Zerschmettern' wird nicht mehr durch erlittenen Schaden       verlangsamt.
Die       Wutkosten von 'Toben' wurden auf 20 verringert.
Der       Benommenheitseffekt von 'Durchdringendes Heulen' wird jetzt auch dann dem       Ziel zugefügt, wenn es bereits unter dem Einfluss von verlangsamenden       Effekten steht.
Die       zusätzliche Bedrohung von 'Verwüsten' wurde bei allen Rängen erhöht.       Höhere Ränge haben nicht mehr geringere Zusatzbedrohung als niedrigere       Ränge.


* Gegenstände *
Die       Energie, die durch "Disteltee" gewonnen wird, nimmt ab Stufe 40       ab.
"Götze       der Wildheit" erhöht jetzt den Schaden von "Klaue" und       "Krallenhieb", anstatt die        Energiekosten zu reduzieren.
"Götze       der Unmenschlichkeit" erhöht jetzt den Schaden von       "Zermalmen" und "Prankenhieb", anstatt die Wutkosten       zu reduzieren.
"Götze       der Gesundheit" gewährleistet jetzt bei "Heilende Berührung"       einen Heilbonus, anstatt deren Zauberzeit zu reduzieren.
Die       Wut, die durch "Gri'leks Amulett der Macht" gewonnen wird, nimmt       ab Stufe 60 ab.
Die       Energie, die durch "Renatakis Amulett der Gaunerei" gewonnen       wird, nimmt ab Stufe 60 ab.
"Renatakis       Amulett der Bestien" setzt die Abklingzeit von "Arkaner       Schuss" nicht mehr zurück.
"Wushoolays       Amulett der Natur" gewährleistet jetzt eine Tempowertung, anstatt die       Zauberzeit für "Heilende Berührung" zu verringern.
"Wushoolays       Amulett der Geister" erhöht jetzt den Schaden von       "Blitzschlagschild" um einen festen Wert anstatt eines       Prozentanteils.
"Hazza'rahs       Amulett der Zerstörung" erhöht jetzt die kritische       Zaubertrefferwertung anstatt den Prozentanteil für kritische Zaubertreffer.
"Hazza'rahs       Amulett der Magie" erhöht jetzt den Arkanzauberschaden, anstatt für       einen kritischen Zaubertrefferbonus zu sorgen.
"Gezeitenglücksbringer":       Bei Zielen über Stufe 60 besteht nun die Chance auf einen Fehlschlag.
"Das       schwarze Buch" verleiht Eurem Begleiter jetzt einen festen Wert       anstatt eines Prozentanteils auf Zauberkraft, Angriffskraft und Rüstung.
"Rune       der Metamorphose" reduziert jetzt die Manakosten der Gestaltwandlung       um einen festen Wert anstatt eines Prozentanteils.
"Lebensspendender       Edelstein" gewährleistet jetzt 1500 Heilung und einen Bonus der       maximalen Gesundheit anstatt eines Prozentanteils Eurer maximalen       Gesundheit.
"Gifttotem"       erhöht jetzt den durch "Sofort wirkendes Gift" und "Tödliches       Gift" verursachten  Schaden,       anstatt die Wirkungschance des Gifts zu erhöhen.
"Kristall       der Naturverbundenheit" erhöht den Naturzauberschaden jetzt um einen       festen Wert anstatt eines Prozentanteils.
"Reiner       verzauberter Südmeertang" gewährleistet jetzt eine kritische       Zaubertrefferwertung anstatt die kritische Trefferchance von Zaubern.
"Zahn       eines Teufelssauriers" gewährt Eurem Begleiter jetzt eine kritische       Trefferwertung anstatt eines garantierten kritischen Treffers.
"Wehklage       der Banshee": Bei Zielen über Stufe 60 besteht nun die Chance auf       einen Fehlschlag.
Die       Bedrohung, die durch "Fetisch des Sandhäschers" reduziert wird,       nimmt jetzt ab Stufe 60 ab.
Die       Bedrohung, die durch "Auge des Schwunds" reduziert wird, nimmt       jetzt ab Stufe 60 ab.
"Stygischer       Rundschild": Bei Zielen über Stufe 60 besteht nun die Chance auf       einen Fehlschlag.
"Gehörnter       Wikingerhelm": Bei Zielen über Stufe 60 besteht nun die Chance auf       einen Fehlschlag.
"Gnomengedankenkontrollkappe":       Bei Zielen über Stufe 60 besteht nun eine erhöhte Chance auf einen       Fehlschlag.
"Goblinraketenhelm":       Bei Zielen über Stufe 60 besteht nun die Chance auf einen Fehlschlag.
"Klammer       der Voraussicht": Bei Zielen über Stufe 60 besteht nun die Chance auf       einen Fehlschlag.
"Blitzstrahlbombe":       Bei Zielen über Stufe 60 besteht nun die Chance auf einen Fehlschlag.
Beim       Set "Grüner Drachenschuppenpanzer" wurde die +15%       Manaregeneration durch alle 5 Sekunden 20 Mana ersetzt.
Beim       Set "Gewänder der Erhabenheit" wurde die +15% Manaregeneration       durch alle 5 Sekunden 20 Mana ersetzt.
Beim       Set "Sturmgrimms Gewänder" wurde die +15% Manaregeneration durch       alle 5 Sekunden 20 Mana ersetzt.
Der       Setbonus "Donnerknall" der "Schlachtrüstung des Eroberers"       ergänzt sich nicht mehr mit dem Talent "Donnerknall".
Die       verringerte Abklingzeit von "Schnellfeuer" durch den Setbonus       von "Gewand des Hetzers" ergänzt sich nicht mehr mit dem Talent       "Schneller Tod".
Die       Paladinfähigkeiten "Lichtblitz" und "Heiliges Licht"       nutzen jetzt wieder korrekt die Aufladungen des "Zandalarianischen       Heldenamuletts".
Die       Paladinfähigkeiten "Lichtblitz" und "Heiliges Licht"       aktivieren jetzt wieder korrekt die Aufladungen des "Talismans der Überlegenheit".
Die       Begleiter der Collector's Edition sind jetzt blaue Gegenstände.


*Berufe *
Verzauberungen
Die        Wirkungskraft der Verzauberung 'Kreuzfahrer' nimmt jetzt bei Spielern ab        Stufe 60 ab.
Die        Wirkungskraft der Verzauberung 'Eisiger Hauch' nimmt jetzt bei Spielern        ab Stufe 60 ab.
Die        Wirkungskraft der Verzauberung 'Lebensdiebstahl' nimmt jetzt bei Spielern        ab Stufe 60 ab.

Die       Spezialisierung von Schmiedekunst/Lederverarbeitung hat sich dahingehend       verändert, dass man jetzt Rezepte für Gegenstände erlernen kann, die nur       von einem selbst getragen werden können. Man kann jetzt eine       Spezialisierung von Schmiedekunst oder Lederverarbeitung wieder verlernen       und eine andere erlernen. Es gilt zu dem entsprechenden NSC zu gehen, die       Gebühr zum Verlernen der alten Spezialisierung zu bezahlen und zum       Erlernen der neuen Spezialisierung den entsprechenden neuen Spezialisten       aufzusuchen. Des Weiteren benötigen alle alten Rezepte der       Schmiedekunst/Lederverarbeitung, die zuvor eine Spezialisierung       benötigten, keine Spezialisierung mehr und können von jedem Schmied/Lederer       erlernt werden.
Die       Wirkungsmacht von 'Silbernem/Goldenem/Mystischem/Runenverziertem       Zauberfaden' wurde erhöht.


*Benutzerinterface *
Im       Auktionshaus sind Gegenstände vorrangig nach Sofortkaufpreis sortiert,       danach nach momentanem Gebot.
In       den Dialogen 'Suche nach Gruppe' und 'Suche nach Mitspielern' wurde eine       Option für Dungeons mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad  'Heroisch' hinzugefügt.
Spieler       in einem Schlachtzug können jetzt ein Begleiterfenster aufziehen, um alle       Begleiter im Schlachtzug zu sehen.
Distanz-       und Zauberwerte wurden als Anzeigeoptionen für die G15-Tastatur       hinzugefügt.
Im       Menü für Soundoptionen wurden eine Auswahlmöglichkeit für       Hardwarebeschleunigung und ein Regler für Soundkanäle hinzugefügt.
Standard       für PC: 'Hardwarebeschleunigung = an' und 'Soundkanäle = niedrig'
Spieler,       die bei sich eine schlechte Systemleistung feststellen, können mit der       Einstellung 'Hardwarebeschleunigung = aus' die Systemleistung       möglicherweise verbessern. Dadurch werden aber alle EAX-Effekte (Hall)       deaktiviert, die von ihrer Soundkarte unterstützt werden.
Spieler       mit leistungsfähigen Systemen können die Einstellung 'Soundkanäle'       erhöhen, um die Anzahl gleichzeitig abgespielter Sounds im Spiel zu       vergrößern und das Klangerlebnis zu verbessern.
Für       Mac-Nutzer sind diese Einstellungen nicht verfügbar, da beim Mac die Standardeinstellungen       'Hardwarebeschleunigung = aus' und 'Soundkanäle = hoch' sind.
 
API-Änderungen
Neu:        Dismount()
Neu:        equippable = IsEquippableItem(item)
Neu:        link = GetInboxItemLink(index)
Neu:        button = GetMouseButtonClicked() -- Liefert den Namen der Taste, die ein        Ereignis 'mouse down/up/click/doubleclick' ausgelöst hat.
Neu:        hasMacro = CursorHasMacro()
Neu:        "item", itemID, link = GetCursorInfo() oder "spell",        slot, "spell" oder "pet" = GetCursorInfo() oder        "macro", index = GetCursorInfo() oder "money", amount        = GetCursorInfo()



Makro-Änderungen
Neu:        /absitzen
/sequenzwirken        legt Gegenstände an, die angelegt werden müssen, und benutzt sie        ansonsten.
Die        folgenden Befehle unterstützen jetzt den Makroptionssyntax [target=unit]:        /angriffstart, /bangriff, /zielen, /unterstützen, /fokus
Wenn        eine Zeile #showtooltip in ein Makro eingefügt wird, zeigt es zusätzlich        den Tooltipp des Gegenstands oder Zaubers an.
Der        Name einer Einheit kann überall dort benutzt werden, wo ein        Einheitentoken benutzt werden kann. z.B. wenn es in einer Gruppe eine        Spielerin namens Desmondia gibt, wird durch /wirken [target=Desmondia]        Blitzheilung der Zauber 'Blitzheilung' auf sie gewirkt. Dies funktioniert        nur für Spieler, Gruppenmitglieder und deren Begleiter sowie Schlachtzugsmitglieder        und deren Begleiter. Der Syntax "-target" oder "-pet"        kann verwendet werden, um Begleiter oder Ziel einer durch Namen bestimmten        Einheit anzugeben, z.B. /wirken [target=Desmondia-target,harm]        Schattenwort: Schmerz

Tastaturbelegung
Das        gleichzeitige Drücken von Strg, Alt, Umschalt und X überprüft        Tastaturbelegungen in der folgenden Reihenfolgen Alt-Strg-Umschalt-X,        Strg-Umschalt-X, Alt-Umschalt-X, Alt-Strg-X, Umschalt-X, Strg-X, Alt-X, X
Tastaturbelegungen,        die direkt Zauber wirken oder Gegenstände benutzen, beachten jetzt den        Selbstzauber-Modifikator

Frame-Methoden
Änderung: protected, explicit        = Frame:IsProtected() -- neuer Rückgabewert 'explicit'

Tooltipp-Methoden
Neu: isUnit =        Tooltip:IsUnit("unit")
Neu: name = Tooltip:GetUnit()
Neu: name, link =        Tooltip:GetItem()
Neu: name, rank =        Tooltip:GetSpell()
Es        wurden mehrere Script-Handler hinzugefügt, die aufgerufen werden, wenn        ein Tooltipp auf eine Einheit, einen Gegenstand oder Zauber gesetzt wird:        OnTooltipSetUnit, OnTooltipSetItem, OnTooltipSetSpell

Indikatoren       für Abklingzeit
Es        gibt einen neuen Indikator für Abklingzeit, der das vorherige Modell        ersetzt. Der alte Syntax <Model        inherits="CooldownFrameTemplate"/> sollte ersetzt werden        durch <Cooldown inherits="CooldownFrameTemplate"/>

Sichere       Templates
Es        wurde ein Aktionstyp "attribute" zu sicheren Aktionsbuttons        hinzugefügt, der ein beliebiges Attribut bei einem beliebigen Frame        setzt.
Es        wurde Unterstützung für State Header Resizing und Re-Parenting bei        State-Änderungen hinzugefügt.

Gespeicherte       Variablen
Arrays,        die als gespeicherte Variablen abgelegt sind, werden jetzt mit LUAs Arrayinitialisierungssyntax        gespeichert, um optimale Speicherausnutzung und Effizienz beim Laden zu        gewährleisten.

Bugfixes
Einheiten-Frames        antworten jetzt standardmäßig auf modifizierte Klicks.
Aktionsbuttons        benutzen nicht mehr Umschalt-Klick, um Aktionen aufzunehmen, sondern        Umschalt-Ziehen. Dadurch kann der Umschalt-Modifikator in Makros oder für        Selbstzauber verwendet werden.
MovePad        funktioniert wieder.
Es        wurden Taint-Probleme mit Einheiten-Menüs behoben (Duellieren, Begleiter        freigeben, usw.)
Es        wurden Taint-Probleme mit CloseLoot() behoben
Es        wurden Taint-Probleme mit PickupContainerItem() behoben
Es        wurde ein Taint-Problem behoben, durch den das Schlachtzugsinterface im        Kampf nicht angezeigt wurde (Buttons im Hauptschlachtzugsinterface sind        keine sicheren Einheitenbuttons mehr)
Es        wurde ein Fehler mit /antworten in Makros behoben
Es        wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den /bangriff die nächste Einheit als        Ziel auswählte, nicht den nächsten lebenden Gegner.
Die        Makrobedingung "button:N" funktioniert sowohl, wenn der echte        Button geklickt wurde, als auch bei dem State-Header-Remapped-Button, der        das Makro ausgelöst hatte.
/klick        funktioniert jetzt mit sicheren Aktionsbuttons
Es        wurde ein Problem mit dem Erstellen von Texturen und FontStrings aus        Templates behoben, bei dem der Name des Templates anstelle des Namens der        angegebenen Region verwendet wurde.




* Mac *
Die       Option 'Sound im Hintergrund aktivieren' ist nun verfügbar. Die       Standardeinstellung ist 'an'.
Ein       Problem mit den LUA-Funktionen SetBindingItem, SetBindingSpell, SetBindingMacro       wurde behoben.
Ein       Grafikproblem, das verursachte, dass im Vollbildmodus bei NVIDIA GPUs bei       einer Änderung der WorldFrame-Kooridnaten ein Feld außerhalb der Welt in       geschlossenen Räumen nebelgrau anstatt schwarz angezeigt wurde, wurde       behoben.
Ein       Grafikproblem, das die NVIDIA GeForce3 und GeForce 4Ti GPUs betraf, sobald       bestimmte Partikeleffekte auf dem Bildschirm sichtbar waren (z.B. in       Naxxramas), wurde behoben.
Die       Endlosschleife für die Musik wurde repariert.


*Bugfixes *
Charaktere,       die aus der Freundesliste gelöscht wurden, werden nun richtig aus der       Liste entfernt.
Spieler       kehren nun in den Schlachtzug des realmübergreifenden Schlachtfelds       zurück, wenn sie aufgrund eines erzwungenen Beendens erneut einloggen müssen.
Nach       Verlassen des Schlachtfelds können Spieler von anderen Realms nun aus der Ignorierliste       entfernt werden.
Spieler,       die nach einer Verbindungsunterbrechung in einen Arenakampf zurückkehren, werden       nun auf der Punktetafel korrekt als 'lebend' angezeigt.
Wenn       ein Spieler einen Gegendstand mit Zufallseigenschaften herstellt, wird       dies im Benutzerinterface für handwerkliche Fertigkeiten dargestellt.
Charaktere       werden nicht länger bis zum Logout an einer Stelle festgehalten, wenn sie       während des Volksintros das Spiel absichtlich beenden.
Die       Begleiterstatistiken werden nun in grün angezeigt, wenn der Begleiter von       einer anderen Quelle einen Stärkungszauber erhält.
Das       Benachrichtigungssymbol für Post wird nun auch angezeigt, wenn das       Inventar nach Verlassen einen Schlachtfelds zu voll ist.
Die       Zauberdurchschlagskraft wird nun korrekt im Charakterfenster aktualisiert.
Bestimmte       Wurfwaffen werden nun nicht mehr verbraucht, wenn sie als Wurfwaffe       eingesetzt werden.
Bestimmten       Wurfwaffen wurden im Tooltipp ein Schadensbereich hinzugefügt.
Die       Kosten einiger Schlachtfeldbelohungen wurden verringert.
Der       Stärkungszauber des druidischen Wiederherstellungstalents  'Baum des Lebens' wird nun nicht mehr       von dem Druiden genommen, wenn er von dem Zauber 'Verbannen' betroffen       wird.
'Mondkingestalt'       und 'Baum des Lebens' haben nun die Zauberanimation von 'Stampfen'.
Die       druidische Talentfertigkeit 'Baum des Lebens' hat nun eine       Schwimmanimation.
Der       Tooltipp für 'Baumrinde' wurde angepasst, um die Funktionalität richtig       anzuzeigen.
'Insektenschwarm'       Rang 6 profitiert nun vom freizaubernden Effekt 'Omen der Klarsicht'.
Der       Tooltipp des Jägerzaubers 'Salve' zeigt nun an, dass dieser Zauber       kanalisiert ist.
Der       Jägerzauber 'Leuchtfeuer' zeigt nun Magier mit 'Unsichtbarkeit' korrekt       an.
Der       Tooltipp des kritischen Bonus, der Druiden, die sich auf 'Wilder Kampf'       spezialisiert haben, durch das Talent 'Instinkt des Raubtiers' gewährt       wird, zeigt nun den richtigen Wert an.
Die       Treffsicherheitsfähigkeit 'Unterdrückender Schuss' des Jägers löst nun den       'Automatischen Schuss' nach Benutzung der Fähigkeit aus.
'Irreführung'       leitet nun die durch 'Ablenkender Schuss' verursachte Bedrohung um.
Die       anfängliche, keine Bedrohung verursachende Anwendung von 'Schlangenbiss' verbraucht       nun keine Aufladung von 'Irreführung' mehr.
'Rückzug'       verringert nun die Bedrohung eines irregeführten Ziels und verbraucht eine       Aufladung von 'Irreführung'.
Das       Überlebenstalent 'Stich des Flügeldrachen' des Jägers verursacht nun bei       Rang 4 die im Tooltipp angegebene Menge an Schaden.
Das       Überlebenstalent 'Bereitschaft' des Jägers beendet nun die Abklingzeit der       Fähigkeit 'Stich des Flügeldrachen'.
Wenn       Magier die 'Glühende Rüstung' auf sich selbst anwenden und während des       Zauberns von 'Arkane Geschosse' oder 'Blizzard' getroffen werden, werden       die Zauber nicht länger unterbrochen.
Der       Magierzauber 'Eisrüstung' wird von dem Talent 'Schutz des Frostes' nicht       länger beeinflusst.
'Zauberraub'       und 'Magie entdecken' profitieren nun von dem Magiertalent 'Schutz des       Frostes'.
Der       Magierzauber 'Arkanschlag' erhält nun die Manareduzierungen von       'Freizaubern'.
Der       Magierzauber 'Feuerzauberschutz' Rang 6 überschreibt nun korrekt die       vorhergehenden Ränge von 'Feuerzauberschutz'.
'Eisblock'       macht den Magier nun immun gegen 'Schild des Rächers'.
'Heiße       Sohlen' entfernt nun bewegungseinschränkende Effekte, wenn der       Spezialeffekt ausgelöst wird.
Das       Zaubern von 'Eislanze' verbraucht nun nicht mehr den Stärkungszauber       'Geistesgegenwart'.
'Arkane       Geschosse' kanalisiert nicht mehr, wenn das Ziel tot ist.
'Eislanze',       'Frostrüstung' und 'Eisrüstung' profitieren nun von dem Magiertalent       'Elementare Präzision'.
Das       Feuertalent 'Kritische Masse' des Magiers wird nun korrekt im       Charakterfenster aktualisiert.
Das       Heiligtalent 'Heilige Führung' des Paladins wird nun Schaden von 'Siegel       der Rechtschaffenheit' verursachen.
'Segnung'       verringert nun die Manakosten von 'Siegel des Blutes'.
'Schattenwort:       Tod' verursacht bei dem zaubernden Priester keinen Schaden mehr, wenn ihm       widerstanden wird.
Die       Zauberzeit von 'Heiliges Feuer' Rang 9 wurde im Hinblick auf die       Konsistenz mit allen anderen Rängen auf 3,5 Sekunden angepasst.
Das       Disziplintalent 'Reflektierender Schild' des Priesters verursacht nicht       mehr, dass der Empfänger des Schildes eine Zauberanimation durchführt,       wenn der Schild Schaden reflektiert.
'Gebet       der Besserung' verursacht keine Heilung, wenn der gesamte Schaden       absorbiert wurde.
Der       Rückschlageffekt von 'Schattenwort: Tod' wird nun richtig angewandt und es       kann ihm nicht widerstanden werden.
Der       visuelle Effekt von 'Schattengestalt' bleibt nicht länger bestehen, wenn       er abgestellt wurde, während der Spieler auf einem Reittier sitzt.
Der       Tooltipp zu 'Mantel der Schatten' wurde um folgende Zeile erweitert:       'Effekte, die die Benutzung von 'Mantel der Schatten' verhindern, werden       nicht entfernt'.
Das       Meuchelntalent 'Schnelle Erholung' des Schurken gibt dem Schurken keine       Energie mehr zurück, wenn der Finishing-Move teilweise geblockt wird.
Ein       'verschwundener' Schurke tritt nicht aus der 'Verschwundenheit' heraus,       wenn er einem Zauber widersteht.
Das       Meuchelntalent 'Schwächen aufspüren' des Schurken ist nun korrekt mit dem       Finishing-Move 'Tödlicher Wurf' vereinbar.
Das       Einsetzen der Schurkenfähigkeit 'Verstümmeln' während sich der Schurke       nicht hinter dem Ziel befindet, wird keinen Kampf mehr verursachen.
Die       Schurkenfähigkeit 'Zerhäckseln' wird bei der Anwendung nicht mehr zweimal       im erweiterten Kampftext angezeigt.
'Gedankenbenebelndes       Gift' ergänzt sich nicht länger mit 'Fluch der Sprachen' und 'Verlangsamen'.
Das       Schamanentalent 'Totembeherrschung' vergrößert nun den Radius des 'Totem       des stürmischen Zorns'.
Die       Schamanentalente 'Elementarbeherrschung', 'Schamanistische Wut' und die       Volkfähigkeit 'Berserker' der Trolle können nicht länger in der       'Geisterwolf'-Gestalt angewendet werden.
Der       'Große Feuerelementar' und 'Große Erdelementar' des Schamanen verfügen nun       nach dem Herbeirufen über volle Gesundheit.
Die       Schamanenfähigkeiten 'Wasserschild' und 'Erdschild' können nicht mehr von       niedrigeren Rängen überschrieben werden.
Das       Schamanentalent 'Geistige Schnelligkeit' verringert nun korrekt die       Zauberkosten von 'Kampfrausch' und 'Heldentum'.
Der       Schaden, der vom 'Großen Feuerelementar' und vom 'Großen Erdelementar'       verursacht wurde, wird nun im Kampflog angezeigt.
Des       Wiederherstellungstalent 'Totemfokus' des Schamanen kann nun auf das       'Totem des Erdelementars' und das 'Totem des Feuerelementars' angewendet       werden.
Das       Hexenmeistertalent 'Dämonische Abhärtung' reduziert nun korrekt den       Schaden, den die Begleiter erleiden.
'Instabiles       Gebrechen' wird nun durch das Talent 'Schattenbeherrschung' verbessert.
'Feuerschwall'       funktioniert nun korrekt mit allen Rängen von 'Seelenfeuer' und       'Höllenfeuer' Rang 4.
Das       Dämonologietalent 'Teufelsintelligenz' des Hexenmeisters wird nun in allen       Rängen die Intelligenz des Teufelsjägers beeinflussen.
Die       Chance, mit dem Zauber 'Verbrennen' einen kritischen Treffer zu landen,       wird nun durch Rang 2 des Zerstörungstalents 'Verwüstung' des       Hexenmeisters beeinflusst.
Der       Hexenmeisterbegleiter 'Teufelswache' wird nun die richtigen Audios       verwenden.
Die       Benutzung eines Zauberfolianten, um dem Begleiter einen Zauber       beizubringen, während er unter dem Einfluss von 'Verbannen' steht, wird       den Folianten nicht mehr verbrauchen, sondern den Begleiter immun machen,       sodass er den Zauber nicht erlernen kann.
Krieger,       die das Talent 'Waffenbeherrschung' vollständig erlernt haben, sind immun       gegen Entwaffnen.
Der       lähmende Effekt von 'Schildhieb' Rang 4 wird nun das Ziel korrekt       verlangsamen. Der Tooltipp wurde aktualisiert.
Krieger       kehren nicht mehr in den Kampf zurück, wenn der Charakter nach dem Töten       eines Gegners die Haltung wechselt.
'Kräfte       sammeln' wird nicht mehr automatisch durch einen Benommenheitseffekt eines       Gegners ausgelöst.


----------



## Willmasta (10. Januar 2007)

Yeah, cool danköö. 
Endlich wurden die neuen Pets der Hexer ein bissl runtergepacht.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Valkum (10. Januar 2007)

oO DANKÖ


----------



## White Jen (10. Januar 2007)

sehr aufschlussreich^^ thx


----------



## Shagya (10. Januar 2007)

Find ich gut das die Hexer teufelswache etwas weniger dmg macht, das war ja doch ein bisschen arg viel was die da konnte =)


----------



## Willmasta (10. Januar 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schreckliche Ereignisse erschüttern ganz Azeroth.....



Was heisst das im Klartext???


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Valkum (10. Januar 2007)

> Bestimmte Spieler können jetzt im Spiel den Titel 'Skarabäusfürst' auswählen.



??? Welche Spieler???


----------



## Shagya (10. Januar 2007)

*Mazk       Zielschuss in Beutebucht verkauft jetzt Kugeln. *  <<< was für kugeln? schusswaffenkugeln?


*Begleiter       greifen keine Ziele mehr an, die sich unter dem Einfluss von       Gruppenkontrolle befinden (Schaf, Verbannen usw.)* find ich klasse, entlich kann mein pet mitkämpfen ohne das ich angeraunzt werd, das es ständig den sheep aufmacht *feier*


----------



## Willmasta (10. Januar 2007)

Und ich meine Dudu Bäume =).

Adden tuen Sie aber trotzdem noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naz_gule (10. Januar 2007)

geh zum Dark Portel ....


----------



## Willmasta (10. Januar 2007)

Bin aufer Arbeit =(


----------



## Quadun (10. Januar 2007)

Hi @all

schön und gut das es änderungen gegeben hat, nur seitdem der Neue Patch da iss gehen auch meine ganzen Addons nicht mehr slebst die von Blizzard nicht mehr ! Woher bekomm ich den die Addons die mit dem 2.0.3 Patch gehen ????

Grüße

Quadun


----------



## Vaylicya (10. Januar 2007)

Quadun schrieb:


> Hi @all
> 
> schön und gut das es änderungen gegeben hat, nur seitdem der Neue Patch da iss gehen auch meine ganzen Addons nicht mehr slebst die von Blizzard nicht mehr ! Woher bekomm ich den die Addons die mit dem 2.0.3 Patch gehen ????
> 
> ...




geh mal in deiner charakter übersicht auf "addons" und mach ein häckchen bei "alte addons aktivieren" dann geht wieder alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guerkchen (10. Januar 2007)

Valkum schrieb:


> ??? Welche Spieler???



Ich glaube der Öffner der Tore von AQ.


----------



## Mera (10. Januar 2007)

Vaylicya schrieb:


> geh mal in deiner charakter übersicht auf "addons" und mach ein häckchen bei "alte addons aktivieren" dann geht wieder alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh wenn alle alten Addons wieder dann funtzen ähm hat dann ma wer nen link wo ich den Bam-Mod downloaden kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korvash (10. Januar 2007)

ähm kleine anmerkungen am rande 
wl´s haben Teufelswachen , keine Todeswachen 
es sei denn schneesturm hat wieder was gepatcht und es doch vergessen ^^


----------



## redzac007 (10. Januar 2007)

http://datenbank.wowpatches.de


----------



## TheCap (10. Januar 2007)

echt n1 sind nen paar relativ gute sachen für dudus dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (10. Januar 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mehrere Jahre sind  vergangen.....




THX Zam wir lieben dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ginky_8 (10. Januar 2007)

nur noch 5 tage und ein paar stunden dann BC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber hab ne frage welche q gibts zu den patch 

hab nur den einen gefunden vor the dark portal

auf in den kampf glaub ich hieß er


----------



## Gribasu (10. Januar 2007)

Hmmm ich weis net obs so gewollt is,oder ob ichs überlesen habe,aber wenn ich in meinen Skillbuch vom WL auf Gesundheitstein oder Seelenstein nachschaue ,seh ich nur die Ränge ,kein erheblicher oder großer  mehr.

Stell ich die Teile her,stehts beim Item....

Irgendwie komisch


----------



## Shagya (11. Januar 2007)

Am rande auch nohc ne bemerkung machen will

*klugscheißert*

ZZZAAAMMM^^ ich weiß ne ob ichs überlesen hab, aber hast du zufällig vergessen reinzuschreiben oder zu kopieren^^ das das reiten auf wohlwollend jeze nur noch 540g kostet *fg*

Wenn ichs überlesen hab dann sry aber ich wollte auch mal klugscheißern^^

ch ja Zam wir Liiieeben dich ... und den rest natürlich auch, schade das du Horde bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Allianz .. und die Hexer der Horde, aber nur die


----------



## vencel (11. Januar 2007)

Mal ne Frage, kann es sein das Schilde (ich weiß nicht ob alle Schilde oder nur ein paar) ca. 400 Rüstung mehr bekommen haben?

Habe Dienstag Abend Burus Schädelfragment bekommen, hatte das Unbewegliche Objekt gestern noch im Inventar und beide hatten mehr Rüstung (Burus ca. 2940 und das Objekt ca. 2840) ich finde aber in der Liste nichts wo drin steht das, und welche Schilde mehr Rüssi bekommen haben…


----------



## WarNuts (11. Januar 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> * Schamanen *
> 'Erdschock'       verursacht keine erhöhte Bedrohung mehr.
> 'Frostschock'       verursacht jetzt erhöhte Bedrohung.
> Die       Trainingskosten für 'Totem der Erdstärke' (Rang 5) wurden korrigiert.
> 'Wächter       der Natur' funktioniert jetzt richtig, selbst wenn kein Ziel ausgewählt       ist.



Hier fehlt leider einiges, was in der Lokalisierung wohl untergegangen ist:

Schamanen 
'Erdschock' verursacht keine erhöhte Bedrohung mehr.
'Frostschock' verursacht jetzt erhöhte Bedrohung.
Die Trainingskosten für 'Totem der Erdstärke' (Rang 5) wurden korrigiert.
'Wächter der Natur' funktioniert jetzt richtig, selbst wenn kein Ziel ausgewählt ist.
*
-Es wurde ein neuer Zauberspruch hinzugefügt, dieser kann beim Trainer erlernt werden: 'Totem-Rückruf' (oder so ähnlich) - lässt gesetzte Totems wieder verschwinden und der Zauberer bekommt 25% der Manakosten des Totems zurück.
-'Windfuror' wurde gefixt und kann nun auch wieder bei 'Sturmschlag' proccen
-'Windfuror' in Zusammenhang mit Zweihandwaffen procct nun wieder richtig zu 20%
-'Erdbinungstotem' enttarnt nun wieder Schleicher
(Angaben ohne Gewehr!)*

MfG


----------



## White Jen (11. Januar 2007)

Elke schrieb:


> Hier fehlt leider einiges, was in der Lokalisierung wohl untergegangen ist:
> 
> Schamanen
> 'Erdschock' verursacht keine erhöhte Bedrohung mehr.
> ...



Wenn das stimmt,das wär doch mal cool^^ 
Naja,das die Aggro vom Erdschock mit der vom Frostschock getauscht wurde,find ich ein bissl blöd

Aber was solls=)


----------



## WarNuts (11. Januar 2007)

White schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt,das wär doch mal cool^^
> Naja,das die Aggro vom Erdschock mit der vom Frostschock getauscht wurde,find ich ein bissl blöd
> 
> Aber was solls=)



Nein, dass ist ganz praktisch, da man jetzt Sturmschlag und Erdschock nutzen kann ohne gleich Aggro zu bekommen.

Im Gegenzug kann man jetzt auch mit Frostschock "HighElite" kiten und aggro behalten, während anderen Mitspieler auf den Mob schießen.

Schöne Änderung.


----------



## White Jen (11. Januar 2007)

Elke schrieb:


> Nein, dass ist ganz praktisch, da man jetzt Sturmschlag und Erdschock nutzen kann ohne gleich Aggro zu bekommen.
> 
> Im Gegenzug kann man jetzt auch mit Frostschock "HighElite" kiten und aggro behalten, während anderen Mitspieler auf den Mob schießen.
> 
> Schöne Änderung.



Ich bin nicht Verstärkung geskillt,darum fällt Strumschlag bei mir weg und hab damit eh nichts am Hut^^

Aber ich meine als Schamane sollte man in raiden keine aggro ziehen,weil das den Tanks nur die Arbeit erschwärt,oder nicht?


----------



## WarNuts (11. Januar 2007)

White schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht Verstärkung geskillt,darum fällt Strumschlag bei mir weg und hab damit eh nichts am Hut^^
> 
> Aber ich meine als Schamane sollte man in raiden keine aggro ziehen,weil das den Tanks nur die Arbeit erschwärt,oder nicht?



Du kitest ja auch (fast) keine Elite durch Instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gemeint waren Outdoor-Mobs wie z.B. die große Made in ÖPL oder die Elite in Winterquell.

MfG


----------



## White Jen (11. Januar 2007)

aso,ich hab das auf was anderes bezogen^^


----------



## Guerkchen (11. Januar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> Am rande auch nohc ne bemerkung machen will
> 
> *klugscheißert*
> 
> ...



so weit ich mich erinnere stand das mit den 540 g auch nicht in den patchdetails beim patchen...ist aber so ich hab mir die fähigkeit gestern gekauft


----------



## mchris (13. Januar 2007)

Vaylicya schrieb:


> geh mal in deiner charakter übersicht auf "addons" und mach ein häckchen bei "alte addons aktivieren" dann geht wieder alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



funktioniert aber leider nicht bei z.b. call of elements  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (13. Januar 2007)

ähm ich hab mci grade eingelogt da zieht der client nen neues update oO


----------



## White Jen (15. Januar 2007)

ja,das sind die kleineren,zur beseitigung von ein paar bugs


----------



## Fafi (15. Januar 2007)

*Der neue Mini-Patch 2.0.5*

    * Increased the maximum number of realms that can be listed in the Realm List.
    * Updated the Terms of Use.
    * Created an option to disable UI Acceleration for users of select video cards experiencing graphical corruption of the User Interface. To utilize this option, enter the following line to the Config.wtf file, located in the WTF subfolder of the game:

            Set UIFaster "x"

            Where x equals:

                  0 - This turns off all UI acceleration
                  1 - For Internal Use Only - DO NOT USE!
                  2 - Enables partial UI acceleration only.
                  3 - Enables all UI acceleration. 

            Example:

            Set UIFaster "2"

            Note: For users experiencing graphical corruption of the User Interface, it is recommended to try option 2 in order to correct the problem. If this does not solve the issue, then use option 0 to disable all UI Accleration.


----------



## Kaaper (12. Februar 2007)

WoW-Killa schrieb:


> ^^ geht kla !!



auch sehr kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2007)

*Client Patch 2.0.10 für World of Warcraft

Allgemeines* 
Ein Fehler im Ablauf der Quest 'Natürliche Heilmittel' wurde behoben. Das Bild des Kalkulators wird jetzt während des Rituals immer erscheinen.
Goliathon und seine Steinlinge können nicht mehr in benachbarte Gebiete gezogen werden, in denen sich Wachen befinden.
Es wurden weitere Fehler in der Quest 'Teufelshäscher mit Herz' behoben, um zu verhindern, dass der verschrottete Teufelshäscher kaputt geht.
Die Gegenstände 'Kugel des Schwarzwelpen' und 'Stab der Verwandlung' können nicht mehr im Kampf verwendet werden. Die Verwandlung wird abgebrochen, wenn der Spieler Schaden erleidet.
Beim Schrotthäscher im Nethersturm wurde die Reparatur von 10.000 Gesundheit auf 8.500 Gesundheit im Verlauf von 10 Sekunden verringert.
Die Schlacht an der Purpurwacht
Der Willenbrecher der Illidari wurde geschwächt.
Auf Hochlords der Illidari wirken jetzt Effekte zur Gruppenkontrolle, aber keine Bezauberungen.

 *PvP* 
Arenen
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Schnitzler des Gladiators' wurden auf 2625 Arenapunkte erhöht.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Schnellklinge des Gladiators' wurden auf 1125 Arenapunkte gesenkt und die Waffe kann nur noch in der Schildhand angelegt werden.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Spaltbeil des Gladiators' wurden auf 2625 Arenapunkte erhöht.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Zerhacker des Gladiators' wurden auf 1125 Arenapunkte gesenkt und die Waffe kann nur noch in der Schildhand angelegt werden.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Verprügler des Gladiators' wurden auf 2625 Arenapunkte erhöht.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Knochenknacker des Gladiators' wurden auf 1125 Arenapunkte gesenkt und die Waffe kann nur noch in der Schildhand angelegt werden.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Rechter Zerfetzer des Gladiators' wurden auf 2625 Arenapunkte erhöht.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Linker Zerfetzer des Gladiators' wurden auf 1125 Arenapunkte gesenkt.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Zorn des Gladiators' wurden auf 2625 Arenapunkte erhöht.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Messer des Gladiators' wurden auf 1125 Arenapunkte gesenkt und die Waffe kann nur noch in der Schildhand angelegt werden.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Kriegsschneide des Gladiators' wurden auf 1000 Arenapunkte gesenkt und die Geschwindigkeit auf 1,9 geändert.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Zauberklinge des Gladiators' wurden auf 3150 Arenapunkte erhöht.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Berührung der Niederlage' wurden auf 1000 Arenapunkte gesenkt.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Endspiel des Gladiators' wurden auf 1125 Arenapunkte gesenkt.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Götze der Hartnäckigkeit' wurden auf 1000 Arenapunkte gesenkt.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Buchband der Gerechtigkeit' wurden auf 1000 Arenapunkte gesenkt.
Die Kosten des Gegenstandes 'Totem des dritten Windes' wurden auf 1000 Arenapunkte gesenkt.

 *Druiden* 

Wenn der Zauber 'Wirbelsturm' abgelaufen ist, werden Stärkungszauber mit Gebietseffekt, wie zum Beispiel 'Rudelführer', 'Baum des Lebens' und 'Mondkin', korrekt fortgesetzt.
'Bärengestalt' gewährt jetzt um 25% erhöhte Ausdauer anstelle von um 25% erhöhter Gesundheit.
'Terrorbärengestalt' gewährt jetzt um 25% erhöhte Ausdauer anstelle von um 25% erhöhter Gesundheit. Außerdem wurde der Rüstungsbonus von 450% auf 400% verringert.
Der Multiplikator für Waffenschaden der Fähigkeit 'Zerfleischen (Bär)' wurde von 130% auf 100% geändert. Zusätzlich wurde der Bonusschaden im selben Verhältnis verringert.
'Ungezähmte Wut' wirkt nicht mehr auf 'Zerfleischen (Bär)'.
'Ungezähmte Wut' wirkt nicht mehr auf 'Zermalmen' und 'Prankenhieb'.
Der kritische Schadensbonus von 'Instinkt des Raubtiers' wurde von 3/6/9/12/15% auf 2/4/6/8/10% verringert.
Bei 'Verbesserter Rudelführer' kann keine kritische Heilung mehr auftreten.
Der Rüstungsbonus von 'Mondkingestalt' wurde von 360% auf 400% erhöht und entspricht jetzt dem von 'Terrorbärengestalt'.
Die Wutnormalisierungsgleichung wurde angepasst, um mehr Wut zu gewähren.
 *Paladine* 
Der Verlangsamungseffekt von 'Schild des Rächers' ist jetzt von Fähigkeiten und Effekten betroffen, die verlangsamende Effekte entfernen oder gegen solche Effekte immun machen.
 *Priester* 
Der Grundwert der Heilung von 'Vampirumarmung' wurde von 20% auf 15% verringert. Außerdem kann bei dieser Fähigkeit keine kritische Heilung mehr auftreten.
'Schweigsame Entschlossenheit' verringert nicht mehr die durch Schattenzauber erzeugte Bedrohung.
'Gebet der Besserung' hat jetzt eine Abklingzeit von 20 Sekunden.
Wenn auf einem anvisierten Gegner ein Effekt aktiv ist, der Immunität gegen Zauber- oder körperlichen Schaden gewährt, wird 'Massenbannung' immer diesen Effekt als Ziel wählen.
 *Schamanen* 
Der Freizauberzustand von 'Elementarfokus' wird jetzt durch alle kritischen Zaubertreffer ausgelöst, nicht mehr durch eine Chance bei Zaubertreffern.
Schamanen erzeugen keine zusätzliche Bedrohung mehr, wenn 'Entfesselte Wut' ausgelöst wird.
Der durch 'Blitzüberladung' gewährte zusätzliche Zauber verursacht jetzt verringerte Bedrohung.
Beim 'Totem der Steinklaue' besteht jetzt eine Chance von 50%, dass Angreifer 3 Sekunden lang betäubt werden, wenn das Totem getroffen wird.
 *Hexenmeister* 
'Dämonische Taktiken' gewährt Euch und Eurem Begleiter eine erhöhte kritische Trefferchance anstatt von erhöhtem Schaden.
 *Krieger* 
Die Wutnormalisierungsgleichung wurde angepasst, um mehr Wut zu gewähren. Ein normaler Krieger sollte eine Erhöhung von etwa 15% bis 20% bei generierter Wut feststellen.
Bei allen Kriegern wurde die kritische Trefferchance geringfügig erhöht (etwa 1%).
'Donnerknall' kann jetzt in der Verteidigungshaltung verwendet werden. Außerdem wurde der Tooltipp angepasst, um anzuzeigen, dass die Fähigkeit zusätzliche Bedrohung erzeugt.
Die Abklingzeit von 'Siegesrausch' wurde entfernt, und die Fähigkeit kann jetzt bis zu 20 Sekunden nach dem Töten eines Gegners eingesetzt werden.
'Entfesselter Zorn' wurde verändert. Anstatt einer festen Chance, Wut zu gewähren, besteht jetzt bei langsameren Waffen eine höhere Chance.
 *Gegenstände* 
Die durch den Zaubereffekt von 'Donnerzorn' erzeugte Bedrohung wurde deutlich verringert.
Der Bonus auf 'Prankenhieb' durch den Gegenstand 'Götze der Unmenschlichkeit' wurde von 50 auf 10 verringert.
Durch den 'Alchimistenstein' werden nicht mehr die Heilung und das Mana erhöht, die durch andere Gegenstände als Tränke gewährt werden.
Die Kosten von Sockeln bei hochstufigen Gegenständen wurden geringfügig angepasst. Als Ergebnis sollte bei den meisten hochstufigen epischen Gegenständen eine Erhöhung der Werte auftreten.
Es wurden viele Gegenstände korrigiert, denen falsche Werte zugewiesen waren.
Die Belohnungen für die Quest 'Teufelsglut' sind jetzt von überragender Qualität, wie vorgesehen.
Der von 'Der Blitzkondensator' verursachte Schaden wurde verringert.
Die Stufenanforderung von 'Faust der Abrechnung' wurde korrigiert.
Die 'Trophäenhalskette' wurde korrigiert und erhöht jetzt die Trefferwertung anstelle der Vermeidungswertung.
Der 'Burnus des unbeständigen Alters' kann jetzt entzaubert werden.
'Nethertöter' hat jetzt den korrekten Verkaufswert und kann entzaubert werden.
Die Stufe des 'Bogen des Schützen' wurde angepasst und entspricht jetzt anderen epischen Rufbelohnungen.
Der 'Bogen des Schützen' hat jetzt die korrekten Schadenswerte.
Das 'Stundenglas des Entwirrers' erhöht jetzt in korrekter Weise die Distanzangriffskraft.
Der Sockelbonus von 'Seelenhalsband des Leibhaftigen' wurde korrigiert.
Beim Setbonus des Rüstungssets 'Rüstung des Kriegshetzers' wurde ein Schreibfehler korrigiert.
Die 'Rubinschuhe' haben jetzt eine richtige Zauberzeit.
Die Mindeststufe zur Benutzung von 'Terokks Schattenstab' wurde korrigiert.
Bei den 'Warpschuppengamaschen' wurde die kritische Trefferwertung zur beabsichtigten Ausweichwertung geändert.
Das 'Töterband der Totschläger' hat keine kritische Trefferwertung mehr. Dafür werden die Beweglichkeit und die Angriffskraft erhöht.
'Uralter Kriegstalisman der Draenei' teilt sich jetzt die Abklingzeit mit allen Schmuckstücken, die kurzfristig den verursachten Schaden erhöhen.
'Uraltes Arkanrelikt der Draenei' teilt sich jetzt die Abklingzeit mit allen Schmuckstücken, die kurzfristig den verursachten Schaden erhöhen.
Beim 'Wächtergewehr der Aldor' ist jetzt eine korrekte Reichweite festgesetzt.
Der Effekt von 'Talisman des Leersterns' war fälschlicherweise auf 'bei Benutzung' eingestellt. Er ist jetzt auf 'beim Anlegen' eingestellt.
Die kritische Trefferwertung von 'Band des Leidens' wurde zu kritischer Zaubertrefferwertung geändert.
Die Abklingzeit von 'Gleißende Mithrilinsignien' wurde von 10 Minuten auf 20 Minuten erhöht.
Der Verlangsamungseffekt von 'Becher des Schmerzes' ist jetzt von Effekten und Fähigkeiten betroffen, die verlangsamende Effekte entfernen oder immun gegen solche Effekte machen.
 *Schlachtzüge und Dungeons* 
Kreaturen in 'Festung der Stürme: Botanikum', 'Festung der Stürme: Mechanar' und 'Festung der Stürme: Arkatraz' erscheinen jetzt nicht mehr so schnell wieder.
Schattenlabyrinth
Die Chance auf einen Hinterhalt der Auftragsmörder der Kabale wurde verringert.

Die zerschmetterten Hallen
Eine problematische Truhe wurde entfernt.
Der Zauber 'Schatten widerstehen', der von Akolyten des Schattenmondklans in den zerschmetterten Hallen gewirkt wird, wird jetzt entfernt, wenn ein Spieler die Zone verlässt.

Schlangenschrein
Bosskreaturen erhielten zusätzliche Korrekturen und Feintuning.

Arkatraz
Leichname von Wärtern und Verteidigern sind jetzt immun gegen Zaubereffekte, die verhindern könnten, dass die Proteanbrut erscheint.
Proteanbrut verursacht jetzt weniger Schaden

Mechanar
Brecher, Zerstörer und Zermalmer der Mechanar können im heroischen Modus nicht mehr versklavt werden.

Höhlen der Zeit
Kapitän Skarloc in 'Höhlen der Zeit: Die Flucht von Durnholde' kann nicht mehr entwaffnet werden und wird bei Verwundung nicht langsamer.
Bei einer Niederlange in 'Höhlen der Zeit: Öffnung des Dunklen Portals' verschwinden Leichname von Bossen, die noch Beute enthalten, nicht mehr.
Manchmal, wenn Spieler in 'Höhlen der Zeit: Öffnung des Dunklen Portals' im heroischen Modus besiegt wurden, erschienen die Platzhalterversionen der Bosse bei weiteren Versuchen am gleichen Tag nicht mehr. Jetzt werden die korrekten Platzhalter anstelle von Fürsten und Bewahrerinnen der Zeitenrisse erscheinen.
Bosskreaturen in 'Höhlen der Zeit: Öffnung des Dunklen Portals' bannen jetzt alle in der Nähe befindlichen Hüter der Zeit, nicht mehr einen nach dem anderen.

Karazhan
'Heiliger Zorn' der tugendhaften Maid wurde geringfügig angepasst, um den Einsatz zusätzlicher Nahkampfangreifer zu erlauben.
'Heiliges Feuer' der tugendhaften Maid wurde angepasst, um einen möglichen Reichweitenexploit zu verhindern.
Die tugendhafte Maid wird 'Heiliges Feuer' nicht mehr gegen Spieler einsetzen, die unter dem Effekt 'Buße' stehen.
Mittnacht ist nicht mehr empfindlich gegen Blutungseffekte, da es sich um ein Skelettpferd handelt.
Die ruhelosen Skelette von Schrecken der Nacht sind jetzt immun gegen nicht-heiligen Zauberschaden.
Die ruhelosen Skelette verfügen nicht mehr über die Fähigkeit 'Feuerbrand'.
Die Fähigkeit 'Knochenregen' von Schrecken der Nacht kann nicht mehr durch Benutzung von Immunitätseffekten unterbrochen werden.
Kleinere Probleme mit den Folianten in der Bibliothek wurden behoben.

 *Bugfixes* 
Die Mitwirkenden werden jetzt korrekt angezeigt.


----------



## Angela3575 (28. Februar 2007)

Wie Rüstungsbonus in Terrorbörengestalt nur noch 400% und nich mehr 450%? Nix mehr mit 18k Rüssi als Bär? 

Buhu, ich hab doch so gerne getankt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, mal ehrlich: Mir als Druiden kam es schon seltsam vor, das man doppelt soviel Rüssi wie ein Tank hatte und dazu auch noch um die 14K HP (mit Seelenstärke und MdW). Ausserdem sollen die Leute in den BG´s ja auch mal wieder ne Chance gegen uns Druiden haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen, wie sich das auswirkt,
so long dann
Eure Angie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super Ossi (1. März 2007)

_Priester 
Der Grundwert der Heilung von 'Vampirumarmung' wurde von 20% auf 15% verringert. Außerdem kann bei dieser Fähigkeit keine kritische Heilung mehr auftreten.
'Schweigsame Entschlossenheit' verringert nicht mehr die durch Schattenzauber erzeugte Bedrohung.
'Gebet der Besserung' hat jetzt eine Abklingzeit von 20 Sekunden.
Wenn auf einem anvisierten Gegner ein Effekt aktiv ist, der Immunität gegen Zauber- oder körperlichen Schaden gewährt, wird 'Massenbannung' immer diesen Effekt als Ziel wählen._


-.-   Ich bin nicht sehr begeistert davon bis auf das mit der massenbannung


----------



## Taurak (2. März 2007)

Beim Schamanen hast aber das wichtigste Vergessen, Zam:

Das Totem des stürmischen Zorns wirkt nun nicht nur auf Zauberschaden, sondern auch auf Heilung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AWDStreet (5. März 2007)

Danke mal alles Aufgelistet was sich ändern soll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da weis man was jetzt kommt


----------



## Deadlift (5. März 2007)

Hm, vom Mage und der FrostNova steht ja mal nix drin.

Mal hoffen dabei bleibts auch.


----------



## chosro (6. März 2007)

man die versauen das spiel dadurch teilweis immer mehr..... es heist eh schon die dungeons und vor allem raids sind schon schwer genug jetz machen sie noch mehr daran........


----------



## daLord (6. März 2007)

Richtig sie ändern was daran aber es wird doch hauptsächlich leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



News auf buffed.de:



			
				buffed.de schrieb:
			
		

> *WoW: Schlachtzug-Bosse werden überarbeitet*
> 
> _Lead Game Designer Tigole plaudert über geplante Änderungen_
> 
> Lead Game Designer Tigole nahm im US-Forum zu einigen Problemen Stellung, die derzeit Schlachtzug-Gruppen in den neuen Instanzen der Erweiterung beschäftigen. So sind die meisten Bosse nur mit vielen Buffs (Tränke, Essen...) und manchmal nur zufällig zu besiegen. Momentan arbeitet Blizzard an Lösungsansätzen, fest steht jedoch, dass der Kampf gegen die Bosse Magtheridon (Höllenfeuerhalbinsel) und Gruul (Schergrat) vereinfacht wird. Für Gilden wird es außerdem leichter, später hinzugekommenen Spielern benötigte Schlüssel für Schlachtzugs-Instanzen (wie etwa Berg Hyjal) zu besorgen. Der deutsche Community-Manager Wrocas hat Tigoles Beitrag übersetzt, ihr findet das komplette Statement unter diesem Link.


----------



## Shrukan (6. März 2007)

Was mich an dem Patch stört, ist dass nix besonders interessantes für Jäger dabei ist :l
Ich sehe dann nur noch einen nerf bei den Druiden und Priestern. Hingegen wird der Krieger etwas gepimpt
Shru


----------



## Patricko (12. April 2007)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Was mich an dem Patch stört, ist dass nix besonders interessantes für Jäger dabei ist :l
> Ich sehe dann nur noch einen nerf bei den Druiden und Priestern. Hingegen wird der Krieger etwas gepimpt
> Shru





Krieger müssen noch mehr gebufft werden^^

Jäger sind Imba genug ;-)


----------

